# Gobble Gobble - Wild Harvest



## illuminaughtySeesAll (Nov 23, 2018)

This Thanksgiving we got a new One Shot it seems we got some hungry gobblers stopping by for a bite on over at Illuminaughty's Shop.












*This comic is for +18 and up only
All sales are final. No refunds.
Please do not redistribute, repost, or edit our art. *


_*Synopsis: *Luyu is a kindly tribal turkey gal who's been snatched up by three human hunters for their Thanksgiving dinner. However, her mother, a robust and titanic turkey chieftain, arrives to save her daughter. Now big Mama Manaba is going to have herself a little Thanksgiving meal of her own._

*Written by:* Lastiaschild
*Artwork by*: Expandis (pencils) & YogurP (colorist)

*Contain(s)*: Amazon, Anal Vore, Anthro, BBW, Butt, Domination, Farting, Female, Female Pred, Magic, Milf, Shrinking, Giantess, SSBBW, Teasing, Vore, Weight Gain, 


*Page Count*: 10 pages, +1 cover

*Issue release date*: November 23, 2018

*





 You Can Buy it Here*: WILD HARVEST: CONSEQUENCES

*





 Download this comic and every other in our catalog in our digital comic shop on Payhip.com/illuminaughty*


_*Update: Deviantart has some issue with the erotica we post so in fairness we had to update with a censored version and we want to keep it fair across all platforms. We assure that comics are uncensored for purchase.

_
*ALSO:*

What did you think about_ Wild Harvest; Consequences_? Let us know your feedback in the comments section to help us improve!

Follow us on Twitter at twitter.com/ThePervyEye
_
_
*STAY CONNECTED WITH OUR NETWORK OF SITES *
Comic Shop | Deviantart | Eka's Portal | Furaffinity | Inkbunny | Tumblr | Twitter | Weasyl


----------

